# my dogs bloodline



## amcclintock (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey guys im reading a finding out more and more on APBT's everyday, my question is how do I figure out what bloodline my dog is? I got him from a guy that was moving for a great deal and he does have papers. Sire: Bonney's Blue Vader reg# 11337AP-21....Dam: Bonney's Kaos reg# 10051AP-57. Can anyone help?


----------



## bryan.mooser (Jan 6, 2010)

I hate to say it, but your best bet would be to send in for the 6 or 7 generation pedigree. Once you get that you will be able to see how the dogs been bred. whether is was tight breeding and really solidifying a certain bloodline or if it was more of a bunch of BYB's breeding dogs and having a billion different "bloodlines". If you get it, I'd be more than happy to help you figure out what type of bloodline you may consider it. If I can't help you, It seems like there are alot of people on here that can.


----------

